
1000 Angels gives ultra-high networth investors exclusive access - wf902
http://upstart.bizjournals.com/money/loot/2015/10/26/equity-crowdfunding-platform-launches-1000-angels.html
======
HockeyPlayer
The incentives in this model are bad. I like no management fees and no carry,
but Onevest's incentives aren't aligned with the investors. Onevest gets paid
7.5% of the money raised, so they don't care how the companies do after the
raise.

FYI: Ultra-high net worth usually means $50m+, but this company appears to be
targeting investors with $1m+ net worth.

